# shampoo with good suds



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Whats a good one for suds? I use jbb, and have chemical guys super suds 2 but it doesnt sud up that much.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Not joined the JBB brigade yet, still trying to finish my Meguiars NXT

Seems to sud well, but haven't used Guys super suds, so can't compare


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Whats wrong with JBB!? Suds up much better than the Megs stuff I had before!

Maybe you should try some Radox Ian :wink:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah maybe sling a bit of bubble bath in :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Yeah maybe sling a bit of bubble bath in :lol:


You could try this...









but I imagine you'd prefer this...









Seriously though, I just use three capfuls of Johnson's baby bath in warm (not hot) water and use the two bucket method... :wink:

Cheers

rich


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

megs gold class is excellent,i used autoglym before but megs is better


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

andy225tt said:


> megs gold class is excellent,i used autoglym before but megs is better


Agree, and the gold class is better and cheaper than the nxt


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

The hardness of your water will be a factor too.
Next season i will be using harvested water which will soft, suds nice n easy.
I have tried many washes, my fav being duragloss 901. Now the tt is gone it seems a shame to waste it on the van 

Si


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use the JJB 4 caps full to 10l water and get loads of suds


----------

